# Made my cole slaw for a big dinner.



## Jeff G. (Mar 25, 2008)

Everyone loved it so I thought I would put it up here.  It's the same slaw I have been making for years.   I don't measure, just work from the way it looks.
Very simple basic slaw recipe. 

Shredded cabbage ( l like some carrots in there too.). 
Miracle whip
Milk
sugar
celery salt. 

Sprinkle the cabbage with sugar and let it set for bit.  Spoon in enough miracle whip add a few splashes of milk(if you were to mix the milk with the miracle whip it would be a thick mixture but would flow).  

Add celery salt to taste. 
That's it... your done. 

Basically it's sweetened Mayonaise(miracle whip) and celery salt...


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks!  My DH loves it this way too.  I add a tad of apple cider vinegar though and TONS of black pepper - like I'm sneezing while mixing it!   (well, not IN it, of course )


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Thanks!  My DH loves it this way too.  I add a tad of apple cider vinegar though and TONS of black pepper - like I'm sneezing while mixing it!   (well, not IN it, of course )



I like pepper too, not everyone does so I leave that to the individual... 

My favorite slaw is vinegar slaw.  Vinegar, water, sugar, celery seeds... mix with the cabbage...


----------



## auntdot (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds great, I also add vinegar. Lots of great cole slaws out there, I always like those with some vinegar.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Thanks!  My DH loves it this way too.  I add a tad of apple cider vinegar though and TONS of black pepper - like I'm sneezing while mixing it!   (well, not IN it, of course )



So _thats_ the secret ingredient!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 25, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> So _thats_ the secret ingredient!









Jeff - if you like hot things try adding some red pepper flakes to that vinegar combo you mentioned - really good!  And that same combo is good as a pulled pork sauce or pulled chicken.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 26, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Jeff - if you like hot things try adding some red pepper flakes to that vinegar combo you mentioned - really good!  And that same combo is good as a pulled pork sauce or pulled chicken.



I hadn't thought of the red pepper.. 

For pulled pork BBQ we have a old favorite.. Turmeric Slaw!!!  Mayo(miracle whip) a little sugar, a lot of turmeric, shredded cabbage.  It should be pretty yellow when it's mixed.  The turmeric really does something with the BBQ.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 26, 2008)

wish this would have been here before I spent 4.50 on a jar of coleslaw dressing!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 26, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> wish this would have been here before I spent 4.50 on a jar of coleslaw dressing!!!



Just use Kitchenelfs secret ingredient to Dr. it up!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I make a very different slaw with red wine vinegar, sugar, salt and pepper.

Yours sounds pretty yummy too Jeff.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 26, 2008)

I used to love the cole slaw we got at Long John Silvers till they changed it, same with KFC. I like the creamier cole slaws myself.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 26, 2008)

BBQ Mikey said:


> I make a very different slaw with red wine vinegar, sugar, salt and pepper.
> 
> Yours sounds pretty yummy too Jeff.



Thats basically what we call vinegar slaw.. actually my favorite but I find when cooking for a group, most prefer creamy slaw..


----------



## flukx (Mar 27, 2008)

Try a dallop of horseradish to give a little kick. Love it.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 27, 2008)

yum flukx, that sounds really good!!!


----------

